# During These Tough Economic Times....



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 29, 2008)

...I'm so glad that I'm a TITHER!!!  

Praise the Lord....Glory Hallelujah!

For His mercies endures forever!

That tis all!!!


----------



## springbreeze (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...*I'm so glad that I'm a TITHER!!!*
> 
> Praise the Lord....Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> ...


 


yep  when we take care the Lords house he will take care of ours and we will not lack no good thing.. ..


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 29, 2008)

Tithing will keep you RECESSION-PROOF in the NAME of JESUS!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 29, 2008)

springbreeze said:


> yep  when we take care the Lords house he will take care of ours and we will not lack no good thing.. ..


 
Yes, indeed...we lack nothing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 29, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Tithing will keep you RECESSION-PROOF in the NAME of JESUS!!!!


 
Hallelujah!!!


----------



## planodiva (Sep 29, 2008)

I was just speaking to God about this very thing.  Thanks for the confirmation!  I know he is listening.


----------



## kandake (Sep 29, 2008)

I stand in agreeance.


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 29, 2008)

Thought this might be useful/encouraging....

http://www.daveramsey.com/etc/cms/giving_5089.htmlc
*Dave's Advice on Tithing and Giving

"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give."

Save, Spend, and Give - my big three principles.  Most people forget about the giving part because they think I only scream "Save, save, save!"

Giving liberates the soul of the giver.  You never walk away feeling badly.  Whether through a tithe, charitable contribution, or gift to a friend in need, give away at least some of your money.  Not only does it generate good feelings, but it generates contentment.

Remember, no one has ever become poor by giving.

Is it acceptable to pause tithing in tough financial times?*



The Bible does not mention anything about "pausing" tithing. Neither does it say that we will go to Hell if we do not tithe.  The tithe, which is a scriptural mandate, was not instituted for God's benefit because He already has all the money He needs.  He does not need our money.

So why does He ask us to give 10% to Him?  *Tithing was created for our benefit. * It is to teach us how to keep God first in our lives and how to be unselfish people.  Unselfish people make better husbands, wives, friends, relatives, employees, and employers.  God is trying to teach us how to prosper over time.

Many people have observed that after they stopped tithing, their finances seemed to get worse.  In the Book of Malachi, God promises that if you do not rob Him of your tithing, He will rebuke your devourers and protect you.

If you cannot live off 90% of your income, then you cannot live off 100%.  It does not require a miracle for you to get through the month.  I think that if you sit down and look at your budget, you will see that you can make it while giving at least 10%.  Read the Bible and take from it what you will, and if you tithe, *do it out of love for God, not guilt.*

I do not beat people up for not tithing because Jesus certainly did not, but let me encourage you to keep tithing.
Is it right to count my church tithes on my tax returns?


You gave the money to the church.  You were biblically obedient in that.  The Bible also tells us to be good managers of our money.  It does not diminish the sanctity of your gift to take the tax deduction.  It is a way to manage the rest of the money.  *Take the deduction.*

Later when you get your income tax refund, remember that this is money that you've already tithed, although you're certainly welcome to devote some or all of it back to the Lord as additional thanks for His blessings.
I'm making more money now.  How should I increase my giving above the tithe? 


When things are going well, it's easy to accidentally spend all the extra income, so I would recommend that you budget what to do with it.

For example, Sharon and I set up a budget based on my salary.  This budget includes giving, spending, and saving - just as I advise others to do.  Then, everything else we make is divided among extra giving, extra investing, and some blow money.


----------



## kandake (Sep 29, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Thought this might be useful/encouraging....
> 
> http://www.daveramsey.com/etc/cms/giving_5089.htmlc
> *Dave's Advice on Tithing and Giving
> ...



Thanks for this.

The part in red is so true.  When I don't tithe I suffer the consequences.  Somehow I fail to balance my accounts correctly and I get ISF fees, suddenly an unexpected bill comes in the mail, etc.  Its like God is taking the money from me because I didn't give it to him the way I supposed to.  But he doesn't take 10% he takes more.

I'm to the point where I'm afraid not to tithe.  I'm definitely a cheerful giver but I'm also a fearful giver


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 29, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> The part in red is so true. When I don't tithe I suffer the consequences. Somehow I fail to balance my accounts correctly and I get ISF fees, suddenly an unexpected bill comes in the mail, etc. Its like God is taking the money from me because I didn't give it to him the way I supposed to. But he doesn't take 10% he takes more.
> 
> I'm to the point where I'm afraid not to tithe. I'm definitely a cheerful giver but I'm also a fearful giver


 
You're welcome....

May I please reframe your point re. "It's like God is taking the money...."?

I ask on the premise that the Lord is not a "robber". He doesn't "take" things.... We have free will to tithe so if we don't tithe, He doesn't come and get the tithe. He leaves the choice up to us to tithe or not.

Instead, consider that when one doesn't tithe, that leaves room for the enemy...(the devourer--Malachi 3) to come in and take...devour.... Yes, it's the devil who comes to steal, kill, and destroy. Jesus Christ came that we might have life...and have it more abundantly (St. John 10:10).


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 29, 2008)

Amen, Foxyscholar....preaching tonight!


----------



## yodie (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I'm so glad that I'm a TITHER!!!
> 
> Praise the Lord....Glory Hallelujah!
> 
> ...


 
Nice & Wavy,

I felt chills when I read this post.  Praise God! I tell myself and others that the economy may look bad and America may be in a recession, depression or any other sessions they want to claim, BUT (there's always a BUT for a child of GOd) GOD prospers me in the midst of a famine just like he did Abraham.

I'm a tither AND a giver and I am confident in times like these because I have His word to undergird me.  

Of course we have to use wisdom in times like these and look for God's leading, but I confess that My God supplies all of my needs (even in times like these) according to... Well, yall know the rest.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 30, 2008)

I totally agree with you, OP!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

yodie said:


> Nice & Wavy,
> 
> I felt chills when I read this post. Praise God! I tell myself and others that the economy may look bad and America may be in a recession, depression or any other sessions they want to claim, BUT (there's always a BUT for a child of GOd) GOD prospers me in the midst of a famine just like he did Abraham.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, right before I started this thread...I was shouting and praising God because He reminded me of who I was and Whom I was and that He said that He will never, ever leave me nor forsake me!  At that moment I said that because I'm a tither....I shall not be moved, for He who keeps me will not slumber nor sleep!

ITA...we have to use wisdom all the time and be watchful and prayerful!

Thanks for you post!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

anky said:


> I totally agree with you, OP!


 
Amen, Anky...thank you!


----------



## kandake (Sep 30, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> You're welcome....
> 
> May I please reframe your point re. "It's like God is taking the money...."?
> 
> ...



Foxy, I swear you make my head hurt.  I have to think to much around you.

I totally understand what you're saying.

I spent about an hour last night trying to do some research to get clarity on the idea of tithing, God's, will, effects of not tithing and how satan comes into play.  I came up with NOTHING.  But confusion.

But I did I want to add that I definitely don't think that God is a "robber".  I believe every cent we make is God's money.  So my thought of God "taking" the money came from the idea that its his money anyway.  So, in essence He's not stealing it from us.  This was where my original thought came from.

So I'm still in the process of trying to figure out  exactly why regular tithers experience financial trouble as a result of not tithing.  Is it God or is the devil.  

Based on your post you say its the devil.  I guess I'm not really clear on this.


----------



## Country gal (Sep 30, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> The part in red is so true.  When I don't tithe I suffer the consequences.  Somehow I fail to balance my accounts correctly and I get ISF fees, suddenly an unexpected bill comes in the mail, etc.  Its like God is taking the money from me because I didn't give it to him the way I supposed to.  But he doesn't take 10% he takes more.
> 
> I'm to the point where I'm afraid not to tithe.  I'm definitely a cheerful giver but I'm also a fearful giver



I haven't tithed the way I should this year. My finances are definitely suffering for it. I agree.


----------



## saved06 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes!! Amen!! I've been faithful with tithes and I notice I have more money when I tithes than when I don't. But I tithes in obedience and love of God. Saying everything I have belongs to Him and he provides. I can rejoice in this economic time because God will provide for his children.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me just say that over the past couple of months one thing after another has been happening. We've had to spend money on repairs and this and that.  Through it all we've continued to tithe and God has blessed.  We have gotten favor with people and we have money I can't even account for.  I know it is because we give with a cheerful heart.  I can't imagine not tithing because I know it works.  I believe great things are in store for God's people. What we are seeing now is just the beginning.  The tide is going to change and God is going to make sure some of the wealth of this world will finally be given to His people!!! Now is the time for us to really step up.  Folks aren't going to trust the people they have in the past so they will be looking to us to raise the bar especially concerning businesses.  Doors are about to be open for us.  Watch and pray everyone and listen for God to show us the way to proceed. Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Foxy, I swear you make my head hurt. I have to think to much around you.
> 
> I totally understand what you're saying.
> 
> ...


 
Without getting technical about it..it goes like this:

Give to the Kingdom of God a 10th of your earnings and you may give an offering which is above and beyond your tithe.

Do it cheerfully and not reluctantly.  It's like planting a seed in good soil and as it is watered properly and given sun, the seed will turn into a plant and the plant into a harvest where then you can go and collect the fruit of your labor!

I learned mostly about tithing from gardening.  An old woman explained about tithing to me in that manner, and when I began to garden...I understood, especially when I saw the flowers and plants that grew from it.  I never turned back

I HTH you in some way.

Blessings!


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Sep 30, 2008)

FoxyScholar you are speaking the truth! I hate to hear people say that God will get His money one way or another.  God allows us the choice to give, eternal life is a CHOICE.  I love that word...CHOICE.  I choose to turn over my tithes to Him simply because he is God and Its in His Word. And the wonderful part of it all is that I look for NOTHING in return.  I am happy to pay my 10% - for it all (my life and finances) belong to Him anyway.

God is SO SO GOOD!!!



FoxyScholar said:


> You're welcome....
> 
> May I please reframe your point re. "It's like God is taking the money...."?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Let me just say that over the past couple of months one thing after another has been happening. We've had to spend money on repairs and this and that. Through it all we've continued to tithe and God has blessed. We have gotten favor with people and we have money I can't even account for. I know it is because we give with a cheerful heart. I can't imagine not tithing because I know it works. I believe great things are in store for God's people. What we are seeing now is just the beginning. The tide is going to change and God is going to make sure some of the wealth of this world will finally be given to His people!!! Now is the time for us to really step up. Folks aren't going to trust the people they have in the past so they will be looking to us to raise the bar especially concerning businesses. Doors are about to be open for us. Watch and pray everyone and listen for God to show us the way to proceed. Q


 
You got me shouting in my office.....PRAISE THE NAME OF THE LORD MOST HIGH!!!!

Thank you so much for this prophetic and ontime post!!!


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Sep 30, 2008)

Amen Que!!! Bishop TD Jakes preached at my church Sunday night and he said that the perception of the world is going to change.  People that have been in high places will start to focus their eyes on God's people. They will begin to appreciate and value the people of God. His message was "Let it Flow" 2nd Kings 4:1-17. In these troubling times I feel the annointing of God.  He is about to move in our lives!!!



***Que*** said:


> Let me just say that over the past couple of months one thing after another has been happening. We've had to spend money on repairs and this and that.  Through it all we've continued to tithe and God has blessed.  We have gotten favor with people and we have money I can't even account for.  I know it is because we give with a cheerful heart.  I can't imagine not tithing because I know it works.  I believe great things are in store for God's people. What we are seeing now is just the beginning.  The tide is going to change and God is going to make sure some of the wealth of this world will finally be given to His people!!! Now is the time for us to really step up.  Folks aren't going to trust the people they have in the past so they will be looking to us to raise the bar especially concerning businesses.  Doors are about to be open for us.  Watch and pray everyone and listen for God to show us the way to proceed. Q


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen, Foxyscholar....preaching tonight!


 
All glory, honor and praise to the Lord Jesus Christ who gives the ability....


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 30, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> Foxy, I swear you make my head hurt. I have to think to much around you.
> 
> I totally understand what you're saying.
> 
> ...


 
Lord, please direct Your Holy Spirit to hover all around kandi releasing love, power, healing, comfort, peace to her.... Kandi, you'll know it's the Holy Ghost because it will be like sunheat, if you will, basking all around you...not like hotflashes (yikes! LOL!) but like this warm, balming heat around you....

Now per the bolded: you ask why some regular tithers may have financial trouble? Here's why: It's not the Lord.... it's not even the devil.... 

It's MAN'S DISOBEDIENCE! POOR FINANCIAL CHOICES!!!! Making promises that can't be kept! Overextending oneself. Instant gratification.

Yes, I tithe... but I spent probably $100 on makeup in the last month. I'm a FULL-TIME GRADUATE STUDENT!!! That was poor financial decision making right there.

Tithing isn't like magic beans.... tithing is (or should be) done out of COVENANT RELATIONSHIP with the Lord.

Here's how Dave Ramsey put it:

http://www.daveramsey.com/etc/askdave/index.cfm?event=dspAskDave&intContentItemId=10799

*QUESTION:* Adel can’t tithe, because that puts her budget in the negative once everything is paid. They have $3,000 in credit card debt and make $3,200 a month. They have a $1,400 house payment, a $15,000 car and a rental property that is losing money. Dave does some digging, and find out that tithing is not what’s causing them to fall short.

*ANSWER:* We don’t do the church tithe because it’s a salvation issue or to make God like you more. He is already crazy about you. Don’t do tithing to secure your place in heaven. Tithe from a positive motivation. Your Heavenly Father said in the Bible to tithe before anything else, but it’s because he wants you to be a giver. That’s His primary motivation in wanting you to tithe.

You won’t lose favor with Him if you stop for a little while to get this mess cleaned up. Do what you can do, but don’t keep a $15,000 car and tell me you can’t tithe a year from now. Get a $5,000 car, pay cash for it, get the credit card paid off and the rental property sold. The tithe is the natural thing that will happen.

Here, Dave is suggesting that we are to use wisdom and budget...make right choices.... And the tithes come off the top REGARDLESS.

I'm making more money now.  How should I increase my giving above the tithe? 

When things are going well, it's easy to accidentally spend all the extra income, so I would recommend that you budget what to do with it.

For example, Sharon and I set up a budget based on my salary.  This budget includes giving, spending, and saving - just as I advise others to do.  Then, everything else we make is divided among extra giving, extra investing, and some blow money.


----------



## springbreeze (Sep 30, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Let me just say that over the past couple of months one thing after another has been happening. We've had to spend money on repairs and this and that. Through it all we've continued to tithe and God has blessed. We have gotten favor with people and we have money I can't even account for. I know it is because we give with a cheerful heart. I can't imagine not tithing because I know it works. I believe great things are in store for God's people. What we are seeing now is just the beginning. *The tide is going to change and God is going to make sure some of the wealth of this world will finally be given to His people!!! Now is the time for us to really step up. Folks aren't going to trust the people they have in the past so they will be looking to us to raise the bar especially concerning businesses. Doors are about to be open for us. Watch and pray everyone and listen for God to show us the way to proceed. Q*




 AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for your response FoxyScholar.  I always have trouble when people ask me, why if they are regular tither do they end up in the red every month or when they give a sacrificial offering (in lieu of paying a bill) and then they are upset when they get charged a late fee for the delinquent bill.

Ladies, what is your take on paying tithes while in debt? By "debt" I would mean someone who is not making enough or is barely making enough to cover rent, food, utilities, etc.  I have heard different answers...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you for your response FoxyScholar. I always have trouble when people ask me, why if they are regular tither do they end up in the red every month or when they give a sacrificial offering (in lieu of paying a bill) and then they are upset when they get charged a late fee for the delinquent bill.
> 
> Ladies, what is your take on paying tithes while in debt? *By "debt" I would mean someone who is not making enough or is barely making enough to cover rent, food, utilities, etc*. I have heard different answers...


 
Been there and have done that!

Many times I didn't have enough to cover my bills...and tithed and God opened doors for me I didn't know existed...I never went without!

Also, many times I tithed my time.  I helped older women that I knew needed some help with shopping, etc.  Cleaned their homes, helped at the church with my skills, etc.

God honors it!!!


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you for your response FoxyScholar. I always have trouble when people ask me, why if they are regular tither do they end up in the red every month or when they give a sacrificial offering (in lieu of paying a bill) and then they are upset when they get charged a late fee for the delinquent bill.
> 
> Ladies, what is your take on paying tithes while in debt? By "debt" I would mean someone who is not making enough or is barely making enough to cover rent, food, utilities, etc. I have heard different answers...


 
You're welcome, Sashaa08....

Per your question: there's a difference between being in debt (due to poor financial choices or circumstances beyond one's control, e.g., illness) versus simply not having access or the means to obtain the basic necessities of life: food, clothing, and shelter.

So my take on giving (not paying) tithes.... I like absolute answers but I have to go with this, following Dave Ramsey's lead (from my earlier post): 

*You won’t lose favor with Him if you stop for a little while to get this mess cleaned up. Do what you can do,* but don’t keep a $15,000 car and tell me you can’t tithe a year from now. Get a $5,000 car, pay cash for it, get the credit card paid off and the rental property sold. The tithe is the natural thing that will happen.

My absolute answer is that even in debt/poor, one should (continue to) tithe. However, tithing takes FAITH. So if a person's faith ain't quite there yet, if you will, then that's ok, too and so that person may do less than the 10 percent but if they do something, I believe the Lord sees their heart and sees that sincerity and effort. The Lord also sees that person/family in distress re. lack of basic necessities.... we have to do our part and be wise stewards.


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Been there and have done that!
> 
> Many times I didn't have enough to cover my bills...and tithed and God opened doors for me I didn't know existed...I never went without!
> 
> ...


 
Good word....


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you Nice-n-Wavy and FoxyScholar!  I also appreciate that you said "giving" tithing as opposed to "paying" a tithe because it should not be like you're paying a bill-more giving from the heart.

What you all said made sense. I was confused because I have heard people said that you should give 10% regardless of your situation and then God would bless you, and then I have heard that you should give as God has prospered you to give and have faith that if you are faithful with the little that you currently had that God would bless you with more.


----------



## kandake (Sep 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you for your response FoxyScholar.  I always have trouble when people ask me, why if they are regular tither do they end up in the red every month or when they give a sacrificial offering (in lieu of paying a bill) and then they are upset when they get charged a late fee for the delinquent bill.
> 
> *Ladies, what is your take on paying tithes while in debt? By "debt" I would mean someone who is not making enough or is barely making enough to cover rent, food, utilities, etc.  I have heard different answers..*.



I tithed while in debt.  I did it by faith.  Que spoke about money coming from nowhere, not being able to account for it.  That has been my experience.

When I do my budget every two weeks; tithing is my first line item.  Sometimes I'll look at my incoming cash flow and the out going and wonder how I was going to pay everything.  I've often thought that if I would just forgo tithing I would be okay.  

Well, the times that I choose to tithe by faith, everything worked out just fine.  There were some months that I really struggled.  During those I decided to forgo tithing, to make things easier, it ended up being worse.

So long story short, from now on I tithe no matter what.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 30, 2008)

I love to Tithe! I love taking care of the Lord's house first. I stand in Agreement with Malachi 3:10! Amen!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 30, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Let me just say that over the past couple of months one thing after another has been happening. We've had to spend money on repairs and this and that. Through it all we've continued to tithe and God has blessed. We have gotten favor with people and we have money I can't even account for. I know it is because we give with a cheerful heart. I can't imagine not tithing because I know it works. I believe great things are in store for God's people. What we are seeing now is just the beginning. The tide is going to change and God is going to make sure some of the wealth of this world will finally be given to His people!!! Now is the time for us to really step up. Folks aren't going to trust the people they have in the past so they will be looking to us to raise the bar especially concerning businesses. Doors are about to be open for us. Watch and pray everyone and listen for God to show us the way to proceed. Q


 
I stand in agreement with you on this post!


----------



## kandake (Sep 30, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Lord, please direct Your Holy Spirit to hover all around kandi releasing love, power, healing, comfort, peace to her.... Kandi, you'll know it's the Holy Ghost because it will be like sunheat, if you will, basking all around you...not like hotflashes (yikes! LOL!) but like this warm, balming heat around you....
> 
> Now per the bolded: you ask why some regular tithers may have financial trouble? Here's why: It's not the Lord.... it's not even the devil....
> 
> ...



FoxyScholar, thanks for your post.  I think the comment about disobedience was key for me.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 30, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> I tithed while in debt.  I did it by faith.  Que spoke about money coming from nowhere, not being able to account for it.  That has been my experience.
> 
> When I do my budget every two weeks; tithing is my first line item.  Sometimes I'll look at my incoming cash flow and the out going and wonder how I was going to pay everything.  I've often thought that if I would just forgo tithing I would be okay.
> 
> ...



So true!  Just last week, I wrote in another thread how God blessed me with unexpected discounts and sales---my money certainly seems to stretch a lot farther when I am tithing regularly.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me just share a quick testimony with you guys. We had a plumbing situation not too long ago.  Well everything was done and the guy came by and put some lye and stuff under the house as well.  I was kind of upset because I didn't call him to do it, he just did it on his own and left the bill on the door.  We talked about doing it later after we got back from vacation but he did it anyway.  The bill was for $230. I called and told him to call me and we would pay it. Fast forward I completely forgot about it. Which is rare. This past weekend dh is outside washing the cars and he says, "you forgot to pay the plumbing bill."  I usually pay our bills. I thought aw shoot, yeah I sure did. So I asked well is he out there now and he says yeah but I got it.  So he sat there and was writing the check. So I asked, "It's for $230 right?" He said no, "it's only $80, he told me he wanted to be a blessing to us and he brought the amount down."  No one can tell me my God isn't good.  It may not seem like a lot to anyone else but I was grinning from ear to ear!!! Q


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 30, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Let me just share a quick testimony with you guys. We had a plumbing situation not too long ago.  Well everything was done and the guy came by and put some lye and stuff under the house as well.  I was kind of upset because I didn't call him to do it, he just did it on his own and left the bill on the door.  We talked about doing it later after we got back from vacation but he did it anyway.  The bill was for $230. I called and told him to call me and we would pay it. Fast forward I completely forgot about it. Which is rare. This past weekend dh is outside washing the cars and he says, "you forgot to pay the plumbing bill."  I usually pay our bills. I thought aw shoot, yeah I sure did. So I asked well is he out there now and he says yeah but I got it.  So he sat there and was writing the check. So I asked, "It's for $230 right?" He said no, "it's only $80, he told me he wanted to be a blessing to us and he brought the amount down."  No one can tell me my God isn't good.  It may not seem like a lot to anyone else but I was grinning from ear to ear!!! Q



HOW EXCITING!!! God is so good!  I am sitting over here happy like it happened to me!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> HOW EXCITING!!! God is so good!  I am sitting over here happy like it happened to me!


That's the good thing about God what He does for me, He can do for you. So rejoice right along with me because when you can be happy for other's blessings, God will bless you as well!!! Q


----------



## Glib Gurl (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies, can I share with you that after recently getting a Word from a stranger (really a prophet!) about my failure to tithe, I just started doing so again with this paycheck . . . and it really IS quite freeing.  I know that I'm giving to God what is due Him and I don't have anxiety about the rest of my money . . . . Thanks for sharing all of this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you Nice-n-Wavy and FoxyScholar! I also appreciate that you *said "giving" tithing as opposed to "paying" a tithe* because it should not be like you're paying a bill-more giving from the heart.
> 
> What you all said made sense. I was confused because I have heard people said that you should give 10% regardless of your situation and then God would bless you, and then I have heard that you should give as God has prospered you to give and have faith that if you are faithful with the little that you currently had that God would bless you with more.


 
You are welcome, sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Let me just share a quick testimony with you guys. We had a plumbing situation not too long ago. Well everything was done and the guy came by and put some lye and stuff under the house as well. I was kind of upset because I didn't call him to do it, he just did it on his own and left the bill on the door. We talked about doing it later after we got back from vacation but he did it anyway. The bill was for $230. I called and told him to call me and we would pay it. Fast forward I completely forgot about it. Which is rare. This past weekend dh is outside washing the cars and he says, "you forgot to pay the plumbing bill." I usually pay our bills. I thought aw shoot, yeah I sure did. So I asked well is he out there now and he says yeah but I got it. So he sat there and was writing the check. So I asked, "It's for $230 right?" He said no, "it's only $80, he told me he wanted to be a blessing to us and he brought the amount down." No one can tell me my God isn't good. It may not seem like a lot to anyone else but I was grinning from ear to ear!!! Q


 
Now, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 1, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Let me just share a quick testimony with you guys. We had a plumbing situation not too long ago. Well everything was done and the guy came by and put some lye and stuff under the house as well. I was kind of upset because I didn't call him to do it, he just did it on his own and left the bill on the door. We talked about doing it later after we got back from vacation but he did it anyway. The bill was for $230. I called and told him to call me and we would pay it. Fast forward I completely forgot about it. Which is rare. This past weekend dh is outside washing the cars and he says, "you forgot to pay the plumbing bill." I usually pay our bills. I thought aw shoot, yeah I sure did. So I asked well is he out there now and he says yeah but I got it. So he sat there and was writing the check. So I asked, "It's for $230 right?" He said no, "it's only $80, he told me he wanted to be a blessing to us and he brought the amount down." No one can tell me my God isn't good. It may not seem like a lot to anyone else but I was grinning from ear to ear!!! Q


 

This post is right on time when it comes to tithing. When you put God's House First! God is so Good! This is Why He is Abba Father !


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2008)

Praise God!  Who is faithful that promised.  He who is never slack concerning His promises to us.  Praise Him ... Bless His Holy Name! 

 

I have soooooooooo, many testimonies.   Sooooo many.   Yet will I praise Him, forever.  Glory, Glory, Glory!

Precious Wavy, thank you so much for posting this thread.  I was just thinking that in spite of all of this economy mess in the news, God has never failed nor forsaken those whom are His.  Never!   

Through every famine in the Bible, God took care of His own.  He always forwarned and took care........GOOD care of His own and He always will..........TAKE GOOD Care of His Own!

Oh bless His holy name....Bless Him ---- Bless the wonderful name of Jesus!  Who IS our Provider and is not slack concerning His promises to provide.  Glory, glory, glory


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 1, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Praise God! Who is faithful that promised. He who is never slack concerning His promises to us. Praise Him ... Bless His Holy Name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome, sis....I praise Him because He constantly confirms His love and that He will take care of those who trust Him!  It's wonderful and I'm so blessed to be His!!!

He does take GOOD care of HIS OWN!!!

Luv ya, sis!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Oct 1, 2008)

FoxyScholar and Nice & Wavy, you two are just such blessings to me!  What awesome women of God we have on this forum!

I'm a tither and I know that even through these rough economic times, he is going to sustain me and even allow me to help others in need!

Praise be the name of Jehovah Jireh! Glory to the One who is able to do exceedingly, abundantly, and above all that we may ask or think!!!


----------



## 1god1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ya know what...I was talking to my mom...my grandfather is the pastor of a church in Peoria.  Tithes/offerings have dropped off cuz many saints quit paying. My mom said some saints don't believe in paying and have never paid. I don't understand the rationale for this.  I mean...you attend the church and benefit off of tithers...ie, heat, water, electricity...etc.  I am glad I am able to tithe.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> FoxyScholar and Nice & Wavy, you two are just such blessings to me! What awesome women of God we have on this forum!
> 
> I'm a tither and I know that even through these rough economic times, he is going to sustain me and even allow me to help others in need!
> 
> Praise be the name of Jehovah Jireh! Glory to the One who is able to do exceedingly, abundantly, and above all that we may ask or think!!!


 
And you are a blessing to me, more than you know!

Thank you, sis....I'm so grateful that you are here on this forum as well.  You are teaching many about what it means to be a "Cheerful Giver" and Our Father is well pleased with you!

Praise the Name of the Lord, Most High!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 2, 2008)

1god1 said:


> Ya know what...I was talking to my mom...my grandfather is the pastor of a church in Peoria. *Tithes/offerings have dropped off cuz many saints quit paying*. My mom said some saints don't believe in paying and have never paid. I don't understand the rationale for this. I mean...you attend the church and benefit off of tithers...ie, heat, water, electricity...etc. I am glad I am able to tithe.


 
Many saints quit giving their tithes and offerings because of money problems....but, most don't understand that you can't afford NOT to give...giving sets up your tommorrow


----------



## divya (Oct 5, 2008)

Great thread! Bless the name of the Lord! 

*Philippians 4:19* But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.

This Sabbath, God really spoke to me about my life and my approach to life's challenges.  Through the pastor, He gave a reminder that all these things are happening to let us know that He is coming soon! So bring on, the recession...soon God's government will be in control!


----------



## firecracker (Oct 6, 2008)

I gotta give it up or I feel like I'm stealing from the church, the community and my spirit.


----------

